# Neu bestelltes Cube AMS COMP 2011 kommt ohne Pedale??



## micha.mi (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich hoffe jemand kann mir diese Frage beantworten.
Habe beim Online-Händler meines Vertrauens ein Cube AMS COMP BLACK'n'WHITE 2011 bestellt.
Fahrrad kam nun endlich nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit (wurde aber auch beiBEstellung angekündigt)
Jetzt packe ich das soeben aus und stlle fest, es ist zwar vormontiert, aber keine Pedale dran..
Daraufhin habe ich den Händler angerufen und gefragt, wo den die Pedale seien und ob die vielleicht vergessen wurden, woraufhin man mir antwortete: DA SIND KEINE DABEI, das würde auf der Homepage auch so stehen.....(????!!!!!!??????)

Daraufhin ich natürlich gleich online und siehe da, von Pedale sind nicht dabei stand natürlich kein Wort....

Daraufhin ich nochmal angerufen und bekam die Mitteilung dass bei denen das so steht (dass das Bike keine Pedale hat) aber im Online-Shop steht davon nix ( haben die dann auch eingesehen) nun soll ich Prüfung des Sachverhaltes warten..

Mannnnn ich warte 4 Wochen wie doof um jetzt das Bike vor der Nase zu haben und es nicht fahren können und sehe es aus Prinzip auch nicht ein jetzt Pedale selber kaufen zu gehen..

Ich muss dazu sagen, im Vorfeld der Service war echt Top.. Es wurde nochmal nach meiner Online Bestellung telefonisch nochmal die Rahmengröße abgefragt, die Körpergröße, das GEwicht um die Dämpfer einzustellen, aber von den Pedalen KEIN WORT!!!!!

Nun kann das sein, dass man ein Fahrrad für 1599.-EUR kauft (ich weiß es gibt auch teurere) und da sind keine Pedale dran????!!!!

Mein erstes Comp aus dem Jahr 2005 hatte welche dran............. sind die Sparmaßnahmen nun größer geworden???


----------



## rhoen-biker (28. Juli 2011)

Es sind eigentlich so gut wie nie Pedale dabei =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.mi (28. Juli 2011)

Ehrlich, seit wann ist das so?? 
wie gesagt, ich hab mein letztes bike 2005 gekauft und das hatte welche dran..hab ja auch nicht so viel Erfahrung im Fahrradkauf, war, bzw. bin auch absolut zufrieden mit dem Cube AMS..


----------



## MCTryal (28. Juli 2011)

micha.mi schrieb:


> Nun kann das sein, dass man ein Fahrrad für 1599.-EUR kauft (ich weiß es gibt auch teurere) und da sind keine Pedale dran????!!!!



Auch wenn das gängige Praxis zu sein scheint, NEEEE eigentlich nicht.


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2011)

micha.mi schrieb:


> ...angerufen und bekam die Mitteilung dass bei denen das so steht (dass das Bike keine Pedale hat) aber im Online-Shop steht davon nix


was denn für ein online-shop?


----------



## micha.mi (28. Juli 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> was denn für ein online-shop?



nun ich weiss nicht ob ich das hier so posten darf. ausserdem möcht ich net unbedingt rufschädigung betreiben,
denn ansonsten war ja alles top bei diesem verkäufer.

es ist ein fahrradgeschäft mit online-shop.. 
darf man das so posten?


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Juli 2011)

und selbst wenn, wÃ¤ren das ja dann nur 0815 BÃ¤rentatzen fÃ¼r ~10â¬
Da heut zutage, wohl jeder seine eigene PrÃ¤ferenz hat, was Pedale anbelang, wÃ¼rden selbst die Mitgeliferten wohl bei 95% aller KÃ¤ufer sofort entfernt und durch Shimano, Look, etc. ersetzt werden...


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Juli 2011)

prinzipiell, hast Du recht.

Aber mach doch einfach die Pedale des alten Rads dran, bis die anderen da sind.
Du wirst dann welche für 8,00 Euro bekommen. OK, vielleicht auch 12,00 Euro. Diese kannst Du dann in den Mülleimer werfen, bzw. beim Altmetall-Container entsorgen, da diese eh nix taugen.

Insofern freu Dich an Deinem neuen Radl und reg Dich nicht auf.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## zett78 (28. Juli 2011)

Habe seit 2010 5 Cube Räder bestellt, da sind nie Pedale dabei, dessen war ich mir auch bewusst.
Pedale wurden aber immer mitgeschickt, wurde vorher so mit dem Händler ausgehandelt. War dann zwar immer ein 500 gramm Pedal von Shimano, aber wurde dann verkauft und gegen Exustar, Look o.ä. ausgetauscht.


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2011)

micha.mi schrieb:


> es ist ein fahrradgeschäft mit online-shop..


dann hast du kein problem mit cube, sondern mit dem händler.


----------



## S.D. (28. Juli 2011)

Früher waren die Cube-Bikes immer sehr gut ausgestattet und wurden komplett ausgeliefert - und daß zu einem sehr guten Preis.
Mittlerweile ist an den Bikes meist nur Billigkram verbaut und seit 2010 gibt´s auch keine Pedale mehr dazu.
Zudem wurde auch die Pulverbeschichtung durch billigen Naßlack ersetzt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlittleR2D2 (28. Juli 2011)

Also bei meinen letzten beiden CUBE Bikes wurden auch komplett geliefert ! Es wurden zwar Billig Pedale mit dazu gepackt , aber immerhin !


----------



## Cubebasti (28. Juli 2011)

kommt auf das bike drauf an, bei manchen sind sie dabei wie auf der cube homepage zusehen ist 

beim Cube AMS COMP 2011 sind sie aber nicht dabei


----------



## micha.mi (29. Juli 2011)

Danke euch für eure Meinungen..

aber nun ganz ehrlich..wenn ich ein fahrrad mir kaufen würde für  250.-EUR, so ein billiges, richtig billiges sind Pedale drauf, die  billigsten, aber es sind welche drauf..

ich hab ein Cube für 1599.-EUR gekauft, nicht das teuerste, aber auch  nicht das billigste, ist knapp ein ganzes Monatsgehalt von mir und es  hat keine Pedale!!!! auch wenn es billige wären...

ich meine, ich kauf ja auch kein auto und da fehlt das Gas-, Brems-und  Kupplungspedal, damit ich selber welche daran machen kann...

das ist sicherlich nicht die richtige Politik...

ich meine (wieder) ich hab das Fahrrad bewusst als komplett konfiguriertes gekauft um mich darauf zu setzen und los zu fahren..
ich hätte es auch komplett in Einzelteilen kaufen können...wollte ich aber nicht. 

und da entzieht es mir meiner kompletten Verständnis, dass man bei so  einem Bike (ich wiederhole mich) für 1599.- VK-Preis zu geizig ist  Pedale dran zu machen, auch wenn es nur welche für 8.- VK sind.... das  ist in meinen Augen nicht nachvollziehbar....

da sollten sich die Marketingstrategen, da es ja offensichtlich gängige Praxis ist, sich nochmal Gedanken machen.

Was kommt den als nächstes, kommen die Fahrräder dann ohne Reifen, damit man sich auch noch selber dann für die gewünschten Reifen separat bestellen kann um diese dann auch selber zu montieren??? Oder ohne Sattel, oder..............

beim nächsten mal kaufe ich echt beim Händler vor Ort, denn da hat das gleiche Fahrrad wundersamer Weise auch sogar Pedale dran..


----------



## micha.mi (29. Juli 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> prinzipiell, hast Du recht.
> 
> Aber mach doch einfach die Pedale des alten Rads dran, bis die anderen da sind.
> Du wirst dann welche für 8,00 Euro bekommen. OK, vielleicht auch 12,00 Euro. Diese kannst Du dann in den Mülleimer werfen, bzw. beim Altmetall-Container entsorgen, da diese eh nix taugen.
> ...



hallo  sicher hast recht..leider ist das alte Fahrrad leider schon weg, sprich verkauft.

Grüße


----------



## fkal (29. Juli 2011)

micha.mi schrieb:


> da sollten sich die Marketingstrategen, da es ja offensichtlich gÃ¤ngige Praxis ist, sich nochmal Gedanken machen.



wozu? Jeder Radfahrer, der sich ein Rad der hohen Preisklasse kauft hat in der Regel genaue Vorstellungen welche Pedale er fahren mÃ¶chte. Es gibt so viele verschiedene Systeme/Hersteller/Preisklassen in diesem Bereich, dass es absolut sinnlos wÃ¤re ein Rad mit irgendwelchen "nicht-8â¬-Pedalen" auszuliefern. HÃ¶r auf dich grundlos aufzuregen, geh in den nÃ¤chsten Radladen und kauf dir Pedale.


----------



## floggel (29. Juli 2011)

micha.mi schrieb:


> Nun kann das sein, dass man ein Fahrrad für 1599.-EUR kauft (ich weiß es gibt auch teurere) und da sind keine Pedale dran????!!!!


Ja.

Wenn dir der Händler ein originales und unmodifiziertes "Cube AMS Comp 2011" verkauft hat, dann sind da keine Pedale dabei, wie auf der Cube-Webseite auch leicht ersichtlich ist.

Davon abgesehen gehören an das Rad bei sachgerechter Nutzung sicher keine 8-EUR-Billigpedale, sonst hättest du dir auch eins für 500 kaufen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wazza (2. August 2011)

ich kann die meinung von micha.mi absolut nachvollziehen. würde mein händler mir das ding ohne pedale vor die füße stellen, könnte er es direkt wieder ins lager schieben.
demnächst fehlt noch der sattel, weil die fahrer dieser preiskategorie wohl auch alle andere sitzbedürfnisse haben.... is klar.

der trend herrscht aber auch in anderen branchen: bei druckern wird ja bspw. schon seit geraumer zeit kein usb-kabel mehr mitgeliefert.

bald verkauft bmw seine 3er-serie ohne auspuff, felgen und ohne fahrwerk - fahrer dieser serie basteln ja eh immer dran rum


----------



## dusi__ (2. August 2011)

so ein quatsch.

jeder hat gedade was pedale angeht ne andere vorliebe und wer sich in seinem sport weiterentwickeln mÃ¶chte muss sich halt vorher paar gedanken machen was er mÃ¶chte und ob er auch das bekommt was er erwartet . also fÃ¼r mich war es klar das mein bike sicher nicht mit allem zu mir kommt was ich will / brauche.
wenn ich nun mit dem angelsport anfange bekomm ich ja auch nicht die leine und haken dazu die ich will. alles extra. 

was den sattel angeht : jeder hÃ¤ndler (zum. die die ich kenne) fragen einen beim bikekauf sogar ob der sattel passt oder man einen gleichwertigen anderen haben mÃ¶chte.

ausserdem sind 10â¬ fÃ¼r ein paar pedale ja im vergleich zum wert des bikes ja zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen.


----------



## wazza (2. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ausserdem sind 10â¬ fÃ¼r ein paar pedale ja im vergleich zum wert des bikes ja zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen.



ja eben. als kÃ¤ufer erwarte ich schlichtweg nicht, dass die pedale fehlen. die billigen griffe sind doch auch immer dran.

zumindest mÃ¼sste ich als hÃ¤ndler auf der homepage klar drauf hinweisen. der kunde kauft ja nicht beim hersteller, sondern beim hÃ¤ndler. da kann ich doch die schuld dann nicht auf irgendeine chinesische geheimwebsite schieben, sondern muss klar gradestehen, wenn ich es nicht in MEINEM angebot erwÃ¤hne.

ich habe beim radkauf bisher IMMER pedale dabei gehabt. da kann mir dann also keiner erzÃ¤hlen, dass das so ungewÃ¶hnlich sei


----------



## micha.mi (3. August 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> wozu? Jeder Radfahrer, der sich ein Rad der hohen Preisklasse kauft hat in der Regel genaue Vorstellungen welche Pedale er fahren möchte. Es gibt so viele verschiedene Systeme/Hersteller/Preisklassen in diesem Bereich, dass es absolut sinnlos wäre ein Rad mit irgendwelchen "nicht-8-Pedalen" auszuliefern. Hör auf dich grundlos aufzuregen, geh in den nächsten Radladen und kauf dir Pedale.



Also wenn ich so ein teueres Fahrrad mir kaufen, bleibt es einzigst und allein mir  selber überlassen ob ich mich für andere Pedale entscheide, oder mit den "billigen" vorlieb nehme.

ES IST UND BLEIBT KOMPLETT MEINE ENTSCHEIDUNG!!!!

So wie es nun auch hier schon gepostet wurde, könnte man ja wirklich wg. Individualisierung des Fahrrads die billigen Griffe weggelassen werden, der Sattel, die Laufräder, die Reifen, das alles wird individualisiert..
Wenn ich aber ein komplettes Fahrrad kaufe dann gehören auch Pedale daran, billige, aber dennoch gehören diese dran.

Lustig ist, dass ich selbst auf der Site des Shopes, bei welchem ich das Bike gekauft habe, ein Cube Hardteil für 349.- statt 419.- entdeckt habe, und jetzt ratet mal....das hat Pedale dran..... hmmmmm

Der Händler will mir jetzt 20.- zzgl Aufwandsentschädigung überweisen, bin mal gespannt.

Pedale hab ich mir auch nun selber gekauft (will ja das Bike schließlich nicht anschauen)

aber ich möchte nochmal betonen, daß es nicht der richtige Weg ist ein Bike ohne Pedale zu verkaufen. Denn, ich zitiere."wenn man es sachgerecht nutzen möchte", gehören Pedale daran, egal welche, es gehören welche daran.

Ich selber bin kein Fan von Klick-Pedalen und ich finde es bleibt mir selber überlassen ob ich mit den Vormontierten vorlieb nehme, oder nicht.


----------



## micha.mi (3. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> so ein quatsch.
> 
> jeder hat gedade was pedale angeht ne andere vorliebe und wer sich in seinem sport weiterentwickeln möchte muss sich halt vorher paar gedanken machen was er möchte und ob er auch das bekommt was er erwartet . also für mich war es klar das mein bike sicher nicht mit allem zu mir kommt was ich will / brauche.
> wenn ich nun mit dem angelsport anfange bekomm ich ja auch nicht die leine und haken dazu die ich will. alles extra.
> ...




nun nicht alle sind rad-profi-sportler und möchten sich hier in den zenith raus entwickeln.
ich wollte eine qualitatives bike kaufen für die freizeit, hätte mir auch ein doppelt so teueres holen können, habs aber bewusst nicht getan.. nun jedem bleibt es auch selbse überlassen wie man sein bike mit welchem zubehör auch immer nutzt.

es ist quatsch hier denn vergleich mit einer angelrute herbeizuführen, aber gerne ich schließ michmal hier an..

zumindest, wenn du eine angelrute kaufen möchtest wird darauf hingewiesen, was du an zubehör noch brauchst..

der händler hätte zum einen mal hinweisen müssen dass das bike keine pedale hat.

so nun bin ich kein käufer welcher jedes jahr ein neues bike kauft, mein letztes bike, auch eine cube ams comp, habe ich im jahr 2005 gekauft, und da waren pedale dran (diese waren sogar so gut, dass ich diese nicht getauscht habe), also sag mir wieso hätte ich mir gedanken machen sollen bevor ich das fahrrad kaufe.. ich meine leider bin ich nicht so g'scheit um zu wissen dass ein fahrrad ohne pedale kommt


----------



## Skeal (3. August 2011)

Ich versteh den Wind um das Thema nicht. Auf der Seite ist das Rad ohne Pedal abgebildet... Wenn der Händler nicht extra darauf hinweist, dass er ein Pedal montiert ist die Geschichte doch klar?

Wie die andern auch schon geschrieben haben, sind die Beileg-Pedale normal eh nur unschmuckes Beiwerk, dessen Lager nach kurzer Zeit aufgeben und man sich wieder um die Entsorgung kümmern darf.

Vielleicht bin ich da auch anders aber ich frag da dann schon nach, ob ich ein komplett fahrfertiges Rad geliefert bekomme... Man sollte auch n bissl Eigeninitiative zeigen.


----------



## dusi__ (3. August 2011)

micha.mi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hoffe jemand kann mir diese Frage beantworten.
> Habe beim *Online-Händler *meines Vertrauens ein Cube AMS COMP BLACK'n'WHITE 2011 bestellt.





micha.mi schrieb:


> zumindest, wenn du eine angelrute kaufen möchtest wird darauf hingewiesen, was du an zubehör noch brauchst..



merkste was? 

aber na gut jetzt haste ja genug von allen die meinung gehört.


----------



## micha.mi (3. August 2011)

Skeal schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Wind um das Thema nicht. Auf der Seite ist das Rad ohne Pedal abgebildet... Wenn der Händler nicht extra darauf hinweist, dass er ein Pedal montiert ist die Geschichte doch klar?
> 
> Wie die andern auch schon geschrieben haben, sind die Beileg-Pedale normal eh nur unschmuckes Beiwerk, dessen Lager nach kurzer Zeit aufgeben und man sich wieder um die Entsorgung kümmern darf.
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich da auch anders aber ich frag da dann schon nach, ob ich ein komplett fahrfertiges Rad geliefert bekomme... Man sollte auch n bissl Eigeninitiative zeigen.




nun wie gesagt, ich bin kein "Profi-Radkäufer" und muss nicht wissen, dass ein Bike ohne Pedale kommt..
was denkst du über folgende Aussage:  der Verkäufer muss mich darauf hinweisen dass das Bike keine Pedale hat...??? (was der Verkäufer auch eingestanden hat)


----------



## micha.mi (3. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> merkste was?
> 
> aber na gut jetzt haste ja genug von allen die meinung gehört.




klar, aber nach der Bestellung, hat der ONLINE-HÄNDLER angerufen, hat sich nochmal bzgl der Rahmen-, Körpergröße und Körpergeicht rückversichert, aber kein Wort von Pedalen....

aber da hast Recht, hab jetzt genug Meinungen gehört und Danke auch Allen die sich Zeit genommen haben und mir Ihre Meinungen mitgeteilt haben.
Auch wenn sich diese teilen Bedanke ich mich wirklich bei Allen dafür 

viel Spass beim Biken


----------



## flyingscot (3. August 2011)

In der Fahrradbranche ist es halt üblich, die Räder ohne Pedale zu verkaufen. Mein Canyon-Rennrad hatte auch keine Pedale dabei.

Ein Händler vorort oder am Telefon weist auf diesen Umstand normalerweise hin und verkauft dadurch gleich noch ein paar Pedale.

Solche seltsame Kosten gibts bei vielen Produkten, z.B. bei einem Neuwagen muss man auch die "Überführungskosten" zahlen, auch wenn man es direkt beim Werk abholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (3. August 2011)

In "Shopes" bekommt man eben "Hardteils" ohne Pedale!!!


----------



## Sentilo (3. August 2011)

Wenn du dein Cube im Laden kaufst, schraubt der Händler i.d.R. sogenannte Probefahrtpedale dran. Die hat er sackweise in der Werkstatt rumstehen. Klar sind die nicht viel wert, aber sie reichen locker für die Fahrt nach Hause und ein paar Testrunden, bis du dir über die passenden Pedale fürs neue Bike klargeworden bist. 

Frag ihn einfach mal, ob er dir Probefahrtpedale nachschickt, dann is' a Ruh.


----------



## floggel (3. August 2011)

micha.mi schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber ein komplettes Fahrrad kaufe dann gehören auch Pedale daran, billige, aber dennoch gehören diese dran.
> 
> Lustig ist, dass ich selbst auf der Site des Shopes, bei welchem ich das Bike gekauft habe, ein Cube Hardteil für 349.- statt 419.- entdeckt habe, und jetzt ratet mal....das hat Pedale dran..... hmmmmm


Pedale bekommst du übrigens ebenfalls an einem 120 Euro Baumarktfahrrad.
Da du immer den Preis ins Spiel bringst: Es gibt einen einfachen Zusammenhang zwischen Komplettradpreis und Pedale. Ab einem bestimmten Preis sind üblicherweise keine Pedale mehr montiert. Das hört sich für dich vielleicht nicht intuitiv an, ergibt aber Sinn, wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt. Der Hersteller geht ab einer gewissen Preisklasse einfach davon aus, dass das Gerät ganz nach seiner Bestimmung -- als reines Sportgerät -- genutzt wird und nicht als gewöhnliches Fahrrad zum Einkaufen gehen. Pedale, die dem gerecht werden, kosten üblicherweise nicht unter 50 bis 100 Euro. Hier wäre es also für den versierten Kunden oder Händler sehr ärgerlich, wenn Flats dieses Preissegments vormontiert sind, aber Klicks gewünscht sind (bzw. anders herum).


----------



## Mirko29 (3. August 2011)

Du regst dich über den Preis auf und sparst eigentlich noch dabei wenn keine hochwertigen Pedale dran sind. Nimm mal an du bist Clickies gewohnt und am Rad sind Flats für 100 Euro dran. Dann bastelst du vielleicht vorhandene Clickies dran, oder musst noch neue holen und bezahlen, hast aber die 100 Euro Flats mitbezahlt. Kann man sich doch sparen, oder? Und die genannten "Probefahrt-Pedale" sind eh für die Tonne...

Edit: Da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## Tom33 (3. August 2011)

man könnt ja einfach die Klappe aufmachen und fragen ob noch irgendwelches Zubehör benötigt wird. Nur weil irgend jemand etwas erwartet, muss es noch lange nicht so sein. Wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, lasse ich mich beraten... sorry, aber da kann ich kein Verständnis aufbringen.


----------



## wazza (3. August 2011)

Tom33 schrieb:


> man könnt ja einfach die Klappe aufmachen und fragen ob noch irgendwelches Zubehör benötigt wird. Nur weil irgend jemand etwas erwartet, muss es noch lange nicht so sein. Wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, lasse ich mich beraten... sorry, aber da kann ich kein Verständnis aufbringen.



wenn ich mich in shops umschaue, finde ich pedale meist als "fahrradteile" und NICHT als "fahrradzubehör".

die worte "teil" und "zubehör" sollten da eigtl alles klarstellen.

eindeutige rechtliche dfeinition:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bestandteil
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubeh%C3%B6r

ohne pedale ist das fahrrad nicht mehr brauchbar.


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2011)

Ich bin froh das da keine Pedale dabei sind. 1. Die würden eh gleich in die Tonne fliegen und 2. ein Bike in der Preisklasse wird sowieso vom Fahrer passend abgestimmt. Das erste was ich gemacht hab war die billig Pedale abzumachen um dann gscheide Flats (NC-17 Sudpin III S PRO) dran zu machen.

Ich versteh die Aufregung darüber einfach net


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. August 2011)

wazza schrieb:


> ohne pedale ist das fahrrad nicht mehr brauchbar.



Und genau das will evtl. Cube so. Denn auf diese Weise brauchen sie keine CE-Zertifizierung für das Rad - was Cube verkauft ist kein Fahrrad, sondern nur das größte Bauteil, was man braucht, um ein Fahrrad herzustellen. 
Wäre das Rad ab Werk fertig und fahrbereit, ist der Händler bei allen Problemen fein raus, da er nur Handelsware weitervermittelt hat.

Baut aber der Händler (oder der Kunde) Pedale an das "allein nicht brauchbare fahrradähnliche Gebilde" wird es dadurch zum Fahrrad und der Händler bzw. Kunde zum "Inverkehrbringer" ...

Haftungs- und Garantierechtlich gesehen ist das ein Unterschied. Im Detail kenne ich mich damit aber auch nicht aus.

Mein Cannondale habe ich ohne Endmontage direkt beim Händler im Originalkarton abgeholt. Lt. CD-Homepage sollte es keine Pedale haben. Im Karton waren dann aber doch noch Wellgo-Billigklickpedale und Auflageklips dafür. Extra deshalb hab ich mir noch SPD-Schuhe gekauft und hinterher doch alles wieder abgebaut und wieder Plattformpedale angebaut. Die Schuhe verstauben seit 3 Jahren im Schrank. Genaugenomen hat mich diese "Beigabe" also mehr Geld gekostet, als wenn gar keine dabeigewesen wären...

Beim Stereo 2009 waren auch Shimano-Klickpedale dabei. Die verstauben jetzt ebenfalls neben den dazu passenden Schuhen...


----------



## wazza (3. August 2011)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Und genau das will evtl. Cube so. Denn auf diese Weise brauchen sie keine CE-Zertifizierung für das Rad



Können sie auch einfacher haben. Für Fahrräder gibt's gar keine CE-Richtlinien - die tragen also generell keine CE-Kennzeichnung  (bis auf Kinderfahrräder, da die als Spielzeug gelten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

